

When you are not talking - EGreg

Hey everyone. I wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas day, whether you are Jewish, Muslim, Christian, Atheist, or believe something else.<p>The president and the first lady sent a Merry Christmas message out to all today, and I watched it on youtube:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rq4HDwY9Mc
(I will comment with a clickable link later)<p>What I find myself doing sometimes when I watch a duo like this, is watch the person who's not talking. It's a hobby of mine to study human psychology and see what works well.<p>Anyway, I think Barack Obama and Michelle have done a great job here. It's largely about the mindset which you are in when you are staring at the camera, and supporting your partner. You have to listen to them as the audience would, but face the audience.<p>I think when we present our ideas as a team, we can all benefit from learning to be a better "supportive cast member" when we are not doing the talking.
======
EGreg
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rq4HDwY9Mc>

